# Step up or down rings?



## JPlendPhoto (Oct 11, 2014)

I am going to be buying a polarising filter before I go to Iceland in a few weeks. Is it better to get the bigger filter, 82mm for my Tamron 24-70mm and use the step down rings for my Canon 17-40mm or the 77mm filter for the Canon and use the step up rings for the Tamron.
Which do you think is the best way?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Adapter-49-82mm-82-49mm-DC147/dp/B008H430NU


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 11, 2014)

A big filter on a small lens might stop you from using the hood. A small filter on a big lens will vignette. Depends on what you can live with.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2014)

Usually better to get a larger filter. Be careful with step up rings, especially cheap ones – they can get stuck to the filter (and it's harder to get a CPL unstuck since the front part rotates). If you're going to get step up rings, bring along a set of filter wrenches.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's what a 77mm filter does on a 24-70 II. I upped these a stop in LR but they're otherwise unaltered.

Jim


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info and pictures, I'll go for the bigger filter then.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 11, 2014)

JPlendPhoto said:


> Thanks for the info and pictures, I'll go for the bigger filter then.


Good choice. And as mentioned before use a good step-up ring from the 77mm lens to the 82mm filter.
Try looking for Heliopan brass step-up ring (my choice) or B+W (aluminum), Kenko makes decent ones, do not go for eBay cheapos.


----------

